# Knicks vs. Pistons



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Good start, Jamal hit 4 treys in the 1st quarter. 28-23 Knicks after 1


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

fordy, post more! your on nykfanpage more then here. 

and yeah, good game so far. sheed and rip keeping the pistons in the game though.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> fordy, post more! your on nykfanpage more then here.
> 
> and yeah, good game so far. sheed and rip keeping the pistons in the game though.


I keep gettng in trouble on this site so ive stayed away a bit, Im going to behave on here for now on though


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Pistons heating up and We have gone ice cold outside of a nice Trey from H20/ 33-32 with our old friend Dice at the line for Det.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I am keeping my eye on Houston. He okks half decent...I wish he was a lil' more aggressive coming off screens and demanding the ball...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Like that!!!!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Jamal sure does like those buzzerbeaters:yes: :bbanana:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

They have to play D now. Their shots aren't falling in the second half yet, so now they have to focaus on D to hold them down...


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Infuriating. Whatever other problems the knicks have, I'm deeply aware of one right now and it/his name is Lenny Wilkens. This man cannot smell good chemistry, can't create mismatches, can't adapt to poor play. He puts in Norris for the last shot of the quarter? He doesn't play Sweets at all with the 3 guard alignment? He doesn't try Ariza on Hamilton, who's eating us alive? I can't stand his inertia as a strategist, his loyalty to his initial choices, his inability to improve JC's shot selection (looks good when they're going, embarrassing and rookie-ish when not). I really think the Knicks can't afford to lose the strategy game given their other deficiencies and LW is not cutting it. THoughts?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

horrible play down the stretch....tough loss.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

ummm, see what I mean? WTF! what is JC doing with the ball on our last possession after the poor judgment he showed again and again in the 4th quarter AND given that Stephon had been lighting it up. No play, just an iso for our most injudicious shooter--that's almost all on Wilkens, a bit on Stephon for not demanding the rok, and a bit on JC for not learning how to play the game. Truly I'm sick and angry right now--I knnow it's just one game, but the symptoms on display here indicate a disease rather than one night's bad breaks. No one is teaching JC to harness his considerable talent, Lenny can't do Xs and Os, there's no post threat but he won't give Sweets any burn. My fury and incredulity will probably be capped off by a Wince Carter trade for some of my favorite players. Oh yeah, another incredible surprise--Tim THomas is a toll booth collector in the paint and his attempted dunk on Wallace looked like a JV play. He's just so lost. In short, I can't understand the rotation at present, I can't understand the substitution patterns and matchups, and I don't see the young players being fostered and refined and it all bothers me ALOT.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Defense, defense, defense...that has been my mantra with this team now and for the foreseeable future. They have to play it. When shots aren't falling, then you really have to work on the other end for the hard stop. We're not going to question Crawford's shot selection, we live or die with it. If they were falling in at the end we wouldn't have this conversation. It's all about defense. You can't get away from it, and I'm surprised a lot more of you haven't been shouting this out. Defense wins games. Offense put fans in the seats, but defense gets you wins. Anyone wanna holla back on that one????


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*crawford = loser!*

jc jacks up a dumb shot without bothering to pumpfake, leading to billups gamewinning free throws...mayn im glad that houston is back. please let him get to 100% quickly, sit crawford's nonphysical *** on the bench where he belongs. :yes:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Defense, defense, defense...that has been my mantra with this team now and for the foreseeable future. They have to play it. When shots aren't falling, then you really have to work on the other end for the hard stop. We're not going to question Crawford's shot selection, we live or die with it. If they were falling in at the end we wouldn't be having this conversation. It's all about defense. You can't get away from it, and I'm surprised a lot more of you haven't been shouting this out. Defense wins games. Offense put fans in the seats, but defense gets you wins. Anyone wanna holla back on that one????


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*crawford = loser!*

repeat post...but still put crawford on the bench please lenny!


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

oh how u knick fans switch up on jc so fast..anyway why so many DNP coaches decisions


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*doesnt need a reason to be stupid*



> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> oh how u knick fans switch up on jc so fast..anyway why so many DNP coaches decisions


its lenny wilkens, what kind of question is that?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

its not easy being a Knicks fan.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: doesnt need a reason to be stupid*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> its lenny wilkens, what kind of question is that?


yeah i know but damn...whats going on in NY??


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Nobody is switching up on JC. The Knicks just have to play defense. Almost all of our losses were self inflicted..meaning we don't play D, giving the opposing team opportunities to beat us. I said it once and I'll say it again, The Knicks record would be alot better if they played D in even half of their games. They are going to have to find a balance between their hot offense and their matador defense...I say it rests with the coach. If Lenny can't get them to play D, then get someone else who can get them to play D. The Knicks give away too many winnable games because of their defensive mindset.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Defense, defense, defense...that has been my mantra with this team now and for the foreseeable future. They have to play it. When shots aren't falling, then you really have to work on the other end for the hard stop. We're not going to question Crawford's shot selection, we live or die with it. If they were falling in at the end we wouldn't be having this conversation. It's all about defense. You can't get away from it, and I'm surprised a lot more of you haven't been shouting this out. Defense wins games. Offense put fans in the seats, but defense gets you wins. Anyone wanna holla back on that one????



Halla.

It's funny, it's been so quiet around here it's hard to take the pulse of this board, but elsewhere many hail Isiah as a god and Marbury and Crawford as his disciples. He's one Eddy Curry away from being Exec of the Year. Hail Isiah.

Meanwhile, (and I'm obviously a supporter of his to an extent) he's assembled a team of cast aways, known poor decision makers, low bball IQ, weak defense, etc etc, and it's all Lenny's fault that these guys don't play like polished veteran winners already.

These guys are what they are. They are capable of more than they've given, but consistency and execution are gonna take time. We need more pieces, but more than anything we need time and experience. 

It's gonna be a rollercoaster season. Meanwhile we almost took a close one from the defending champs.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> anyway why so many DNP coaches decisions


We were playing the champs, he went with his best players.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^lmao:laugh: :no:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Then why don't you tell us.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The answer is easy.

Sweetney played his way out of the rotation with 7 fouls in 5 minutes last night. Like I've said since the begining of the season, JYD deserves more minutes and will be a more important part of the rotation because of his defense.

Ariza can't shoot. Houston can. It's that simple. What the hell is Ariza going to do against the Wallaces and Detroit's defense?

Ariza
Jumpers: 52% attempted, .170 fg%
Close: 26% attempted, .417 fg%
Dunk: 14% attempted, 1.000 fg%
Tips: 8% attempted, .429 fg%

It would have been the easiest defensive asignment of Tayshaun Prince's life.

Houston on the other hand had 17 points in 21 mins on 10 shots.

I don't think anybody needs to remind "Most Improved Player" that the Wallaces are not Jason Collins and Brian Scalabrine. On a side note, Kurt Thomas had as many assists today (4) as Nazr has all season. And I'm surprised! I missed Nazr's landmark game! When did he get his 100th career assist?

Yinka Dare had 4 assists in his 1002 minute career (if you go by his last two seasons, 4 in 373 minutes).

Nazr has 4 assists in 669 minutes this season.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: crawford = loser!*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> jc jacks up a dumb shot without bothering to pumpfake, leading to billups gamewinning free throws...mayn im glad that houston is back. please let him get to 100% quickly, sit crawford's nonphysical *** on the bench where he belongs. :yes:


Who fouled Billups that allowed him to shoot those free throws?

The kid is averaging 20 a game, and he belongs on the bench?

You're the only one here bashing him.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: crawford = loser!*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Who fouled Billups that allowed him to shoot those free throws?


moot point. marbury doesn't foul billups, chauncey easily lays it up and in for the win anyway.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Man, these MOFO's just need to play some D.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Duh, thats why were trading for Carter and Rose! Those guys are lockdown defenders!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Duh? I get a Duh???? :upset:


----------

